# Intravee II



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

330iZHPinMIA said:


> Gotcha! I have a 1 gig Nano and was thinking of hooking up the changer and XM through the 410c. Might as well upgrade the IPOD instead of going with the changer. Thanks man!


Yeah, totally - don't need a to worry about size when the ipod sits in your trunk. 80gb!


----------

